# Cant find downlodable User Manual for B15



## TheThing (Aug 18, 2006)

Please, if somebody have link or can mail it...


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

PhatG20


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

b15chik said:


> www.phatg20.et



link doesnt work.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah it does if you add the t i forgot, lol


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

SENTRA:
http://www.nissanusa.com/flash/micro/nismo/SENTRA_vehicle.pdf

NISMO SENTRA:
http://www.nissanusa.com/flash/micro/nismo/SENTRA_webbro.pdf


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

uh ok? neither of those are fsm's


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Lol, oooh. I overlooked that part, I thought he meant catalogs.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

b15chik said:


> uh ok? neither of those are fsm's



How did you get the fsm to work from that phatg20 site? when i download it, it wont open and says its corrupted. i know a few people with the same problem.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

works fine for me, i have a few fsm's from this site.
PhatG20 - Downloads


----------

